# Clumpy feces



## AlecBGreen

Someone in my herd has clumpy poop. Possible causes that I know of are:

1) parasites

2) change in diet

Ive wormed them twice with Ivomec PLUS on Jul 10th and 20th. They get Mollys herbals once a week. Diet hasnt changed. Can anyone think of other causes? Im leaving for a week on Saturday so Id like to know what to tell my mother who will be watching them. Thanks everyone!

Alec


----------



## toth boer goats

If you don't think.. it is diet change..could be tapes or a touch of cocci? A fecal may help :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i cant think of anything else tht would cause clumps....besides a change in diet or worms, sounds like the worms are undercontrol.

a diet change can be anything really, like have they been grazing in a greener area or getting a slightly different hay, mine got it when they all went out to browse for the first two days, then their bodies adjusted and back to berries.

pams right the fecal will help determine what it is.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yup diet change could be she ate some extra leaves a couple days before, or that it rained (mine tend to get soft stools when it rains) or even she is in heat. I have a doe who at times will get softer stools when in heat.

So watch for another day or 2 days and if it doesnt continue I wouldnt worry. 

A little bit of probios wouldnt hurt for all the goats.


----------



## liz

Yep, Stacey's right, mine seem to be clumpy when they browse after a rain...could be from the extra water on the plants :shrug:


----------



## jdgray716

Ditto, check eyes just in case because it can sneak up on you every now and again but if not that, diet it will be.

Coccidia is going to be more runny and at that point I would just treat the herd with their feed. All goat have it, but when the bacteria gets high you have problems that can lead to dehydration and so on. However, this does not seem to be the problem if you are just clumpy.


----------



## mnspinner

How old is this goat? If my kids show clumpy stool and not related to diet, I have found this can be a precursor to coccidia. 
When adults get it it's usually either diet related or worms. Sometimes Ivermec doesn't cover everything completely, like hooks. I use Safeguard when I see clumpy stool, but I'm up north where this still works, albeit you have to get a lot into them.


----------



## bamboola

I have heard (from a vet) that persistent clumpy feces - if the other causes discussed are not the problem - can be a sign of an ulcerated abomasum. (I WISH I knew causes and cures for that.)


----------

